# Motor trifasico 400/690



## kmikze (Nov 18, 2009)

Hola a todos.

conecte hace unos dias, un motor siemens de 400/690 para un agitador de una mezcla simple con agua.

la tension del lugar 380V entre fases.

lo conecte en Estrella o delta para proteger al motor para que no le llegara la tension de 380 directo a cada bobina, resulta que...... aquel motor. andubo 10 minutos y se kemo. 

a cada bobina le llegan 220..........

¿Que paso?

debi conectarlo en triangulo?


Espero me respondan, gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 18, 2009)

Si buscas por el foro el Amigo Eduardo_ lo explico. Lo conectaste a 690 que seria para aguantar el pico de arranque (de esa forma no pega el tiron fuerte al arrancar) si no lo pones a su tension pasa lo que pasa. se quema. buscalo y verás.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 18, 2009)

kmikze dijo:


> ... conecte hace unos dias, un motor siemens de 400/690 para un agitador de una mezcla simple con agua.
> la tension del lugar 380V entre fases.
> lo conecte en *Estrella o delta*


Una u otra, porque Delta == Triangulo



> para proteger al motor para que no le llegara la tension de 380 directo a cada bobina, resulta que...... aquel motor. andubo 10 minutos y se kemo.
> a cada bobina le llegan 220..........
> ¿Que paso?
> debi conectarlo en triangulo?


Si tenes 380 en linea *debiste conectarlo en triangulo* porque para eso esta bobinado asi ese motor.  

Al conectar *este motor* en estrella  con 380 tenes *un par menor* --> si debido a esta "falta de fuerza" no alcanza a levantar vueltas se te termina quemando el bobinado por sobrecorriente.


----------



## kmikze (Nov 18, 2009)

Sip...... pero = el par necesario para mover el agitador no era tan grande, por ke lo pude mover con la mano cuando sake el motor........ habra estado humedo? el cable a tierra estaba negro neeeegro.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 18, 2009)

kmikze dijo:


> Sip...... pero = el par necesario para mover el agitador no era tan grande, por ke lo pude mover con la mano cuando sake el motor........ habra estado humedo? el cable a tierra estaba negro neeeegro.


 Si, tambien le puede caer un rayo o pueden prenderle fuego :enfadado:
Pibe, un motor se puede quemar por mil causas.  Si solamente decis que lo conectaste en estrella y se te quemo a los 10' lo unico que se puede suponer es no pudo levantar vueltas *porque se asume que el resto del conjunto (que se desconoce) estaba bien.*

Pero si ahora agregas que pudo estar humedo y que el cable a tierra estaba negro, se deducen dos cosas mas:
1- Ese agitador es un peligro en terminos de seguridad.
2- No hay  ninguna proteccion ni por sobrecorriente ni por fallo en la aislacion.

Conclusion:  Sos un peligro haciendo instalaciones electricas --> llama a un electricista que te cambie el motor y le haga el tablero que corresponde.


----------

